# fridge



## 122968 (Apr 30, 2009)

anyone know whare the 12v relay is in 534 hymer 19 95


----------



## pieterv (Feb 3, 2009)

Does your van have the Elektroblock? I am not sure what year they were introduced, but if you do then the fridge relay will be in there.

Pieter


----------



## 122968 (Apr 30, 2009)

hi pieter havent got a clue what electroblock is can you advise thanks . :?


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

goldenlast said:


> anyone know whare the 12v relay is in 534 hymer 19 95


Hi Goldenlast,

As Peter says, it should be in the Electroblock, which looks like >>This<< depending upon which model might be fitted to your van. 
>>And Another<<

Having searched further, it appears that due to it's age, your MH could be fitted with a Cramer charging unit, (including a fridge relay/control), possibly the BCC B7 , or the D-5750.
Sorry, no images found.

Hope this helps,

Jock.


----------



## 122968 (Apr 30, 2009)

thanks jock i know the electroblock as the thing with the fuses in it.i will check it out looks the same only coulour is brown .thanks rab.


----------



## pieterv (Feb 3, 2009)

Glad you found it.

BTW if it neds repeair people have found it is cheaper to post it to Schaudt in Germany than have it done here.


----------



## 122968 (Apr 30, 2009)

thanks pete i think i will have to check some other things that i have read about .12v heating element coroded wire ect. the 12v switch on fridge tarted flickering on and of for a few days and then stopt. so i imagine it could be anything.


----------

